# décider (de) qqch



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
encore une question très très subtile...
Quelle est la différence entre "décider qch." et "décider *de *qch." ?
Merci de m'éclairer !!!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## itka

Anna, tu vas nous donner mal à la tête si tu passes en revue tous les verbes français et leurs prépositions !
Ici, les deux sens me paraissent très proches :
Pour moi, (mais c'est peut-être très incomplet) il me semble que :
*décider*, _*décider quelque chose*_ : prendre une décision.
_"Ils ont décidé l'abandon des poursuites judiciaires"._
mais souvent, ce verbe est intransitif :
_"C'est décidé, je quitte cet emploi."_
_"Alors, que fais-tu pour les Fêtes ? Tu as décidé ?"
_
Bien entendu, ce verbe se construit aussi avec une complétive 
_J'ai décidé que tu irais voir ta grand-mère aujourd'hui !_
_Nous avons décidé, vu l'heure tardive, qu'il valait mieux rentrer._
...et dans ce cas, lorsque les deux sujets sont identiques, on a la possibilité de mettre un infinitif à la place de la complétive
_J'ai décidé de poursuivre mes études en France._ (*j'*ai décidé que *je* poursuivrai...)
_Nous avons décidé de rentrer._

Bien que le verbe soit alors suivi de la préposition *de*, ce n'est pas le même sens que "_*décider de*_ + substantif" qui signifie prendre une décision_ au sujet de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose._
_J'ai décidé de la suite à donner à cette affaire.
Les juges ont décidé de son sort.
_
Et j'ajoute qu'il existe aussi : _*se décider à*_ (faire quelque chose)
qui veut dire "prendre une décision après avoir longuement réfléchi"
_"Je me suis décidée à prendre quelques jours de vacances, je suis trop fatiguée !"_


----------



## Tazzler

Laissant de côté les infinitifs et les subordonnées, je crois pouvoir dire que tu verras surtout _décider de_ lorsque ça signifie _déterminer_.


----------



## Ziella

Salut,

Je me demandais si on dit, 'j'ai decidé *de* ce que je veux faire l'année prochaine' ou est-ce qu'il n'y a pas de 'de' : j'ai decidé ce que je veux faire.

Je sais qu'on dit <<j'ai decidé *de* faire ...qqc>>

J'ai essayé de dire les deux phrases à voix haute, mais j'en suis pas sûre toujours. Si je devais choisir, ce serait la phrase avec le 'de,' mais peut-être que j'ai tort.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Les deux sont grammaticalement possible.
Mais compte tenu qu'il s'agit d'une décision à portée limitée dans le temps (l'année prochaine), j'opterai pour "décider de" (= j'ai pris la décision sur ce que je veux faire).
Décider ce que je veux faire, me semble indiquer une décision de portée plus importante (= ce que je veux faire de ma vie).

D'autres avis ?


----------



## kogera

Bonjour,

J'ai une peite question en ce qui concerne le verbe décider.

Je vais décider de l'organisation 
Je vais décider l'organisation.

J'ai un collègue locuteur natif du français qui me dit que c'est plus naturel de dire comme la preimère phrase, mais il dira plutôt 

Je vais décider la couleur des nappes 

que 

Je vais décider de la couleur des nappes.

Donc je me suis dit
quand on veut décider le contenu de X, on dira plutôt "décider de X", 
quand on choisit qqch de précis, on dia plutôt "décider X". 

C'est ça, mes impressions.  Qu'es pensez-vous?


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,
Le verbe "décider" est en effet transitif direct ou indirect, on _décide qqch_ ou _de qqch_.
Quelle est la différence ? Après consultation de quelques dictionnaires, voilà ce que j'en dirais pour amorcer le débat (en espérant qu'il n'a pas été entamé dans un précédent fil).
_Décider quelque chose_, c'est trancher, c'est prendre la décision (pas une décision).
_Décider de quelque chose_, c'est choisir parmi des options possibles.
Ce qui va un peu dans votre sens.
Cela dit, en cas d'hésitation, choisissez la tournure "décider de".


----------



## kogera

Merci SergueiL pour votre réponse.

Vous dites que "en cas d'hésitation, choisissez la tournure "décider de"." Cela veut dire que "décider de X" est plus fréquent comme usage, et que "décider X" est plus ou moins marqué comme tournure?

Sinon, en cas de la pronominalisation, peut-on dire "je le décide " aussi naturellement que "j'en décide"?


----------



## SergueiL

Oui, j'ai écrit cela parce que d'une part la nuance entre les deux tournures est ténue et d'autre part parce que l'usage de _décider de qqch_  me semble plus courant et moins risqué ("risqué" au point de vue  linguistique mais aussi de celui la civilité car "décider qqch" peut  être vu comme plus rude, plus autoritaire).
"je le décide" ou "j'en  décide" existent mais ils ne seront jamais utilisés sans complément,  généralement un adverbe : "je le décide ainsi" ou "j'en décide  autrement" par exemple.


----------



## kogera

Merci  SergueiL,

Votre remarque "décider qqch peut être vu comme plus rude, plus autoritaire" est très intéressant. D'accord, quand j'ai des doutes, il vaudrait mieux utiliser "décider de X".

Sinon le fait que l'on doive utiliser "en décider " presque toujours avec un adverbe me paraît aussi intéressant. Donc le dialogue suivant (un peu trop artificiel quand même) est peu naturel à cause de l'absence d'adverbe?

- Tu dois décider de ton avenir maintenant.
- Mais non je ne peux pas en décider!

Si j'ajoute un adverbe ce sera beaucoup mieux?

- Mais non je ne peux pas en décider tout de suite!


----------



## SergueiL

Il me semble que dans cet exemple, l'emploi sans complément de "en décider" n'est pas choquant. Cela dit, la réponse aurait tout aussi bien pu être encore plus courte : "Mais non je ne peux pas !" et cela aurait été sans doute la réponse la plus naturelle.
Je rectifie donc mon dernier message : _"je le décide" ou "j'en décide" sont rarement utilisés sans complément_.
J'ajoute que la deuxième proposition est parfaite.


----------



## naolinco

bonjour à tous,

Je suis d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit. À propos de l'idée d'autorité évoquée par SergueiL et dans l'espoir que cela pourra aider:

"Décider quelque chose" ou (forme la plus fréquente) "décider que" = annoncer ce qui a été décidé. 
"Décider de quelque chose" = dire à propos de quoi la décision est prise.

"J'ai décidé de la couleur de la nappe" nous informe à quel sujet la décision a été effectivement prise mais pas du contenu de celle-ci.
"J'ai décidé que la nappe sera bleue" nous informe de la décision proprement dite.

"Les chirurgiens doivent décider de l'amputation". Faut-il amputer ou non? / "Les chirurgiens ont décidé l'amputation": l'opération aura lieu demain.


----------



## kogera

Merci naolinco,

"Les chirurgiens doivent décider de l'amputation". Faut-il amputer ou non? / 
"Les chirurgiens ont décidé l'amputation": l'opération aura lieu demain.[/

Les exemples que vous avez cités me montrent vraiment bien les différences des deux tournures!


----------



## jxi1827

Bonjour tout le monde,
Serait-il donc vrai de dire que "décider de qqch" est moins certain que "décider qqch" tout seul ?  […]

Merci


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Je ne fais pas cette différence entre "décider qqch." et "décider de qqch."


----------



## la fée

Bonjour et bon dimanche!

*C'est cet épisode qui a décidé (de) son futur.*

Dans la phrase ci-dessus, est-ce que vous mettriez la préposition "de"? Ou mieux, dans cette phrase, la préposition "de" est-elle obligatoire ou facultative? Merci!


----------



## plantin

Avec un complément désignant un objet abstrait, on peut dire _décider _ou _décider de, _le sens est le même _(déterminer);_ personnellement, j'ai une petite préférence pour_ décider de.
Deux exemples tirés du TFLi:



Ce mariage allait décider la fortune politique de Lucien (Balzac, Splend. et mis.,1844, p. 84)
Minute fatale qui va décider de son destin (Bernanos, Mouchette,1937, p. 1296).
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## JClaudeK

la fée said:


> dans cette phrase, la préposition "de" est-elle obligatoire ou facultative?


Elle me semble obligatoire.
Cf.:


> *II.−* _Emploi trans. indir._
> *1.* *Décider de* + subst. Arbitrer, *déterminer*, juger.
> *b)* *Décider de* + subst. désignant un inanimé abstr. (parfois concr.)._Prendre un parti, prononcer sur ma vocation, décider de mon existence tout entière_ (M. de Guérin, _Corresp.,_1833, p. 94).



Edit
Je n'avais pas vu le post de plantin.
Les exemples qu'il a donnés tombent dans  la rubrique 


> *I.−* _Emploi trans. dir._
> *1.* *Vieilli.* [L'objet désigne un subst. inanimé abstr. ou un nominal indéf.]


si je ne me trompe ....


----------



## plantin

Oui, on peut se poser la question; la différence existe-t-elle ? Après vérification, si oui, elle est très subtile:
d'après le TFLi, et pour le cas posé par la fée:
décider de + objet = Orienter de manière définitive, déterminer, être la cause de.
décider + objet = déterminer une issue, conduire quelque chose à un résultat définitif.


----------



## JClaudeK

D'après le Petit Robert aussi, l'emploi transitif direct est "vieux ou didactique".

La forme _trans. indir. _est indiquée comme incontournable pour
_*qqch.* décide de _*qqch. *
_ex.: Le hasard décide seul du sort des batailles._

ce qui s'applique ici:  _C'est cet épisode qui a décidé de son futur._


----------



## la fée

je vous donne plus de contexte: la phrase est tirée d'un exercice de compréhension sur une interview où un journaliste parle de sa carrière. Il raconte qu'elle a commencé quand il a écrit un article, à onze ans, pour le magazine de son collège. L'article a eu beaucoup de succès et alors il a décidé de continuer à écrire. Donc cet épisode a décidé (de) son futur.


----------



## plantin

Vous pouvez choisir l'un ou l'autre, la fée; ce n'est pas parce qu'un mot est dit "vieilli" qu'il est condamné à mort.  C'est utile de le savoir, cela permet de moduler son discours en fonction du contexte, mais tout mot de vocabulaire, quelque soit son statut, vieilli, soutenu, familier, argotique, etc... peut entrer dans la "panoplie littéraire" dirais-je, d'un(e) francophone curieux(se).
D'ailleurs, s'agissant de votre contexte, où intervient un journaliste, combien de fois peut-on entendre, ou lire dans la presse, l'expression _"décider le sort de"_, par exemple: _Le penalty raté de XY a décidé le sort de la partie _ou encore_ "C'est le cinquième jeu qui a décidé le sort de la finale entre Roger Federer et Rafael Nadal."_


----------



## Maître Capello

La préposition est pour moi facultative et je ne trouve personnellement pas son omission vieillie. J'ai toutefois une légère préférence pour l'inclure dans ce cas, mais j'emploierais sans hésiter le tour transitif direct dans d'autres :

_As-tu décidé *(de)* ce que tu veux faire comme métier ? 
Mon avenir, je *l'*ai décidé tout seul. / Mon avenir, j'*en* ai décidé tout seul.
Le mariage *qu'*il décida pour sa fille apporterait la stabilité dans tout le royaume. / Le mariage *dont* il décida pour sa fille apporterait la stabilité dans tout le royaume._


----------



## mfmfm

Bonjour. J'aimerais savoir quelle phrase est plus naturelle, si la capitale de Chine n'est pas encore choisie (et construite). 

1. Le président a décidé la capitale de Chine.
2. Le président a décidé de la capitale de Chine. 

Et que sous-entend la phrase moins naturelle ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucune des deux n'est normalement possible parce qu'une capitale n'est pas quelque chose que l'on décide. Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît nous donner un peu plus de contexte ?

A priori, je dirais plutôt quelque chose comme : _Le président a décidé quelle ville serait la capitale de la Chine_. Mais encore une fois, il nous faudrait le contexte complet…


----------



## OLN

Ou :"a décidé où / à quel emplacement sera bâtie la [nouvelle ?] capitale", si comme dit elle n'est pas encore construite.


----------



## mfmfm

Bonjour, je voudrais changer mes exemples. 

Supposons que l'emplacement de la capitale des États-Unis Washington DC soit décidé par son premier président, George Washington, et, à ma connaissance, cette ville était intentionnellement construite. Autrement dit, cette ville n'avait pas été existante.  Dans ce contexte imaginaire, vous diriez quelle phrase ci-dessous?

1.  George Washington a décidé la capitale des États-Unis.
2.  George Washington a décidé de la capitale des États-Unis.

Ou les deux ne marchent pas?

Merci.

===Ajout===
J'aurais dû dire 
3.  George Washington a décidé l'emplacement de la capitale des États-Unis.
4.  George Washington a décidé de l'emplacement de la capitale des États-Unis.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme je l'ai dit, on ne peut pas décider une capitale, mais on peut décider de son emplacement.

_George Washington a décidé (de) l'emplacement de la capitale des États-Unis._


----------



## mfmfm

Il y a une différence avec/sans "de"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a aucune différence de sens ; seulement une petite différence d'usage, le tour avec _de_ étant plus fréquent.


----------



## Locape

plantin said:


> D'ailleurs, combien de fois peut-on entendre, ou lire dans la presse, l'expression _"décider le sort de"_, par exemple: _Le penalty raté de XY a décidé le sort de la partie _ou encore_ "C'est le cinquième jeu qui a décidé le sort de la finale entre Roger Federer et Rafael Nadal."_


Ça ne serait pas plutôt 'décider *du* sort de' ? Je n'ai trouvé aucune occurrence de 'décider *le* sort de' sur internet, mais '*se* décide le sort d'une partie'. Donc 'le penalty raté a décidé *du* sort de la partie' ou 'c'est avec ce penalty raté que *s'*est décidé le sort de la partie'.


----------

